# Anyone considering surgery in US?



## mblem

While deciding on dates for my trip to SK in April, I decided to look into local options one last time. Found a blog detailing revision orthognatic surgery with Nestor Karas in Walnut Creek near San Francisco. Wanted to see if anyone in Cali has heard of him. I am wary of surgeons here after my horrible first experience in Beverly Hills, but it would be nice to find an option close to home without the stress of language barrier and international travel. Thanks for your opinions and help! If you want to discuss your research on any surgeon in the US, please feel free to jump in!


----------



## oreocream

Ever watched the show Botch on E!? I caught a couple of episodes and that's enough for me to completely steer clear of any doctor in Beverly Hills. There is apparently enough of botches for the producers to create a whole season of show about botched surgeries in the US.

I feel that the trip across the Pacific would be well worth it. All the best in your surgery!


----------



## Iodine

Yes, rhinoplasty. It's such a big surgery on the most noticeable facial feature, I just don't think I could risk going overseas for that. At first I had my heart set on Korea or the Middle East for the price but honestly I'd rather pay a few more thousand just for the security and ease of communication. I am on the upper east coast, so I'm confident I'll find somebody here without having to travel too far. The amount of research I find myself needing to do is the same though ;-; lmao


----------



## Gats

oreocream said:


> Ever watched the show Botch on E!? I caught a couple of episodes and that's enough for me to completely steer clear of any doctor in Beverly Hills. There is apparently enough of botches for the producers to create a whole season of show about botched surgeries in the US.
> 
> I feel that the trip across the Pacific would be well worth it. All the best in your surgery!



Korea does so many surgeries they could have their own Botched TV show as if even 1% have bad results, that's a lot of people. Korea doesn't like promoting negative plastic surgery results given what that industry does for their economy so I don't expect such a TV show to get approval though.


----------



## mblem

oreocream said:


> Ever watched the show Botch on E!? I caught a couple of episodes and that's enough for me to completely steer clear of any doctor in Beverly Hills. There is apparently enough of botches for the producers to create a whole season of show about botched surgeries in the US.
> 
> I feel that the trip across the Pacific would be well worth it. All the best in your surgery!



So not surprised there's a show for that! I'm leaning toward just going to sk too, since I'm going for jaw revision which isn't done that much here. Maybe I'll consult a couple places before I book my ticket just to be safe. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mblem

Iodine said:


> Yes, rhinoplasty. It's such a big surgery on the most noticeable facial feature, I just don't think I could risk going overseas for that. At first I had my heart set on Korea or the Middle East for the price but honestly I'd rather pay a few more thousand just for the security and ease of communication. I am on the upper east coast, so I'm confident I'll find somebody here without having to travel too far. The amount of research I find myself needing to do is the same though ;-; lmao



I definitely think rhino is common enough here to do it close to home. I also don't mind paying more for peace of mind and convenience. Hope your researching is going well!


----------



## holly huynh

Depends what procedures you are trying to do. For breast augmentation or if you want to get only eyelids done, I would just stay in the US. 



Iodine said:


> Yes, rhinoplasty. It's such a big surgery on the most noticeable facial feature, I just don't think I could risk going overseas for that. At first I had my heart set on Korea or the Middle East for the price but honestly I'd rather pay a few more thousand just for the security and ease of communication. I am on the upper east coast, so I'm confident I'll find somebody here without having to travel too far. The amount of research I find myself needing to do is the same though ;-; lmao



I agree that rhinoplasty is one of the more difficult surgeries to perform. However, I decided to go to korea because doctors here are specialized. Most surgeons in the US are what i would call a "jack of all trades" meaning they perform all different kinds of surgeries. Asian patients also make up a smaller percentage of the client base in USA. Asian rhinoplasty is completely different from caucasian rhinoplasty. For these reasons, I chose to go to korea because I wanted to a doctor who specializes and has a lot of experience with asian rhinoplasty.
I went to a high end clinic in Korea that caters to foreign patients. I had 1-2 translators with me the whole time and their communication skills were excellent. They are on the expensive side, so I didn't really save any money lol. When I take flight and accommodations into account (~$2000), I spent just as much (or maybe a little more) than I would have paid in the US. I have also gotten plastic surgery in the US and the experience in Korea is different. There are definitely some benefits to getting your surgery done in the US instead. Since I am only one week post-op, (just removed all my stitching and bandages today), I will hold off on my opinion on whether it was worth it or not since I will be seeing more changes as I heal.


----------



## naturallook

I was thinking of somewhere in the US, my mom keeps telling me to do it here (lol even though we re Korean) but I just feel like I prefer to be in the hands that have more experience with an Asian face. If you look on YouTube I saw some girl who did her epi and DES in la. But I didn't like her results. I also had another gf who did DES in la and it looked good. While i have another gf that did hers in NYC and I think it just looks ok. So inconsistent. I did see YouTube videos of Dr Donald yoo or something with rhino in Beverly Hills and the results looked awesome but he only does rib cartilage with facia and it costs like $16K! So all in all I decided korea is the place to go for me.


----------



## choboca

naturallook said:


> I was thinking of somewhere in the US, my mom keeps telling me to do it here (lol even though we re Korean) but I just feel like I prefer to be in the hands that have more experience with an Asian face. If you look on YouTube I saw some girl who did her epi and DES in la. But I didn't like her results. I also had another gf who did DES in la and it looked good. While i have another gf that did hers in NYC and I think it just looks ok. So inconsistent. I did see YouTube videos of Dr Donald yoo or something with rhino in Beverly Hills and the results looked awesome but he only does rib cartilage with facia and it costs like $16K! So all in all I decided korea is the place to go for me.



I did my rhinoplasty with Dr. Yoo, and yes he's pricey but well worth it. Doctors in Korea do not commonly perform rib cartilage with fascia, but that is the most permanent results with the lowest chance of infection because everything is autologous. Lots of doctors in the US steer clear of silicone nose implants because it poses high risk for rejection and infection. Anyways, if anyone is interested in a rhinoplasty here in the US, i totally recommend Dr. Yoo. The change in my nose is dramatic, but natural. He's also the nicest, most patient doctor I've ever met. 

And speaking of Botched TV show, Dr. Yoo works with Dr. Nassif (who was previously his mentor, and the one who does rhinoplasty revisions on Botched).


----------



## mixxtape

I've been looking at some local rhino surgeons and scoping out prices and reviews on RealSelf. From what I've seen posted on here, the prices in Korea for the surgery I'd need (hump removal + septoplasty) are maybe a couple thousand dollars less than what I'd pay in my area, and even that savings would most likely get eaten up by plane/accommodation/etc. fees to stay in Korea so it really doesn't seem like it would be that much of a price difference to justify going overseas for surgery.

One thing that is attractive to me about Korean hospitals/clinics is that many of them seem to really prioritize aftercare and give you certain treatments after surgery to promote healing. US clinics you're pretty much out of the recovery room and on your own. Although it is reassuring to know you can go back to a local doctor easily for post-surgery checkups and in case of complications.

Another factor I'm considering is that I'm Caucasian and have a very high nose bridge, and the skin on my nose is very thin. Of course a skilled surgeon will be able to work on all types of faces, but it gives me more confidence when I see before/after pictures that are similar to mine because then I know the surgeon has produced good results in that area before. I think if I was Asian, I'd be more comfortable going to a Korean surgeon because it seems like many surgeons in the US don't have as much experience with Asian faces.

I'm going to continue doing a lot of research and get quotes on surgeons in Korea and the US before I get my surgery so I know my options.


----------



## beauty12

holly huynh said:


> Depends what procedures you are trying to do. For breast augmentation or if you want to get only eyelids done, I would just stay in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that rhinoplasty is one of the more difficult surgeries to perform. However, I decided to go to korea because doctors here are specialized. Most surgeons in the US are what i would call a "jack of all trades" meaning they perform all different kinds of surgeries. Asian patients also make up a smaller percentage of the client base in USA. Asian rhinoplasty is completely different from caucasian rhinoplasty. For these reasons, I chose to go to korea because I wanted to a doctor who specializes and has a lot of experience with asian rhinoplasty.
> I went to a high end clinic in Korea that caters to foreign patients. I had 1-2 translators with me the whole time and their communication skills were excellent. They are on the expensive side, so I didn't really save any money lol. When I take flight and accommodations into account (~$2000), I spent just as much (or maybe a little more) than I would have paid in the US. I have also gotten plastic surgery in the US and the experience in Korea is different. There are definitely some benefits to getting your surgery done in the US instead. Since I am only one week post-op, (just removed all my stitching and bandages today), I will hold off on my opinion on whether it was worth it or not since I will be seeing more changes as I heal.


Hi Holly, can you recommend some places in the US that can do revision asian eyelids and undeyes well?  thank you!


----------



## beauty12

mblem said:


> So not surprised there's a show for that! I'm leaning toward just going to sk too, since I'm going for jaw revision which isn't done that much here. Maybe I'll consult a couple places before I book my ticket just to be safe. Thanks for the input.


Mblem, may I ask why you need a jaw revision?  Did it come out uneven?


----------



## European95xx_

I personally would never get ps in the US because I don´t like their aesthetic at all. I don´t like their big bloated faces, all that unnatural looking facial expressions because of botox, ugly swollen lips..yikes! Just not my thing personally. I understand that some surgeries turn nice, but I still wouldn´t go there. It also costs more money.


----------



## caliRoll

Iodine said:


> Yes, rhinoplasty. It's such a big surgery on the most noticeable facial feature, I just don't think I could risk going overseas for that. At first I had my heart set on Korea or the Middle East for the price but honestly I'd rather pay a few more thousand just for the security and ease of communication. I am on the upper east coast, so I'm confident I'll find somebody here without having to travel too far. The amount of research I find myself needing to do is the same though ;-; lmao



Please, please folks don't gamble with your face, especially with rhino.  Price is an important consideration, but if its your main driver, then don't do it.  There's too much at risk, and you could potentially set yourself up for a downwards spiral of revisions.  Look at how many people here are searching for revisions.   That should tell you how risky this procedure is.  Do your research. 

As far as US surgeons go, I agree that many US surgeons do not have an eye for asian beauty.  Even though Dr. Yoo is a great and meticulous doctor he tends to do really nigh nose bridges and overprojected, long tips.  I guess that's the aesthetic here in the US for Asians, but it's not a look I like.  Always make sure that your own personal tastes line up with your doctor's aesthetic.


----------



## kayart0803

I agree with OP.. I am asian and looking for a good doctor for rhino and eyelids as well. If anyone have recommendations in the U.S, please pass them through! I've looked at Dr. Donald Yoo and while I love his work, he is SO pricey... it's either I find an alternative here in U.S/Korea or I'm going to have to save.. and get my rhino far, far down the road


----------



## holly huynh

beauty12 said:


> Hi Holly, can you recommend some places in the US that can do revision asian eyelids and undeyes well?  thank you!


Maybe check out wave plastic surgery in LA? If you dont live in the area, I would imagine it could get pricey for flights and accommodations as well


----------



## caliRoll

I have heard nothing but bad reviews of Wave.  I don't know about eyes, but their rhinos are not good.


----------



## littlepigeon

I think it depends on the surgery and your desired  (and the doctor of course). I wouldn't get my eyes or nose done in the US, since I'm Asian and want a doctor very experienced with creating a natural Asian effect, but I plan to get my breast reduction in the US since doctors here would be more experienced with that.

I'm from Walnut Creek, CA btw OP, it's a fairly nice area but definitely very predominantly white (80-90% I'd guess?), middle-upper middle class.


----------



## catelet

Interesting thread. 

Dr. Robert Flowers, a former PS (caucasion) in Hawaii, performed Asian eyelid surgery since the 60's according to what I heard years ago (I saw articles about him in the past). I think it was one of his specialties if I'm not mistaken. 

I've seen some great results on caucasions (I've mostly looked at noses) on this forum performed by Asian doctors, and I've been impressed. Further, most of my consults (online) so far have shown me that many of these doctors in Seoul are forthright about what they believe they can and can't achieve. I respect that. Also, I would prefer the soft silicone implant (if an implant is needed), to cartilage grafts (I'm not saying i'm a candidate--I have no idea at this point). Most surgeons in the U.S. don't use silicone implants.


----------



## caliRoll

catelet said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Dr. Robert Flowers, a former PS (caucasion) in Hawaii, performed Asian eyelid surgery since the 60's according to what I heard years ago (I saw articles about him in the past). I think it was one of his specialties if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I've seen some great results on caucasions (I've mostly looked at noses) on this forum performed by Asian doctors, and I've been impressed. Further, most of my consults (online) so far have shown me that many of these doctors in Seoul are forthright about what they believe they can and can't achieve. I respect that. Also, I would prefer the soft silicone implant (if an implant is needed), to cartilage grafts (I'm not saying i'm a candidate--I have no idea at this point). Most surgeons in the U.S. don't use silicone implants.


Most surgeons don't use silicone in the US because most rhinos here are done on Caucasians, and Caucasian skin is usually too thin to withstand the pressure exerted by the implant.  It's less of an issue with Asians because of thicker skin and more fatty layers.   That said, there are tons of Asians who have complications as well from implants.


----------



## gkudaka

I'm in the US, and am Asian. I had PS done in Thailand, and am now looking for a facelift. I'm on this forum because I'm thinking of having a face lift in SK, but what worry about ending up at a plastic surgery mill that gets me in and out, and what I'd have to do if I needed a minor revision or tightening as with the eye bag tightening I had in Thailand. I can't go back to a SK clinic if the lift starts to sag in 8 months. Many of you talk about the lack of plastic surgeons in the US who are knowledgeable about Asian faces, but there are a lot of Asians graduating from medical schools here who go back to SK, Thailand, Taiwan or PRC. It's a mater of finding the right doctor, both here, in the US, and in SK.


----------



## KPSA

@gkudaka that it is always about finding the right doctor and there are certainly many qualified doctors with experience and knowledge with Asian faces. 

What most people mention of why they go to Korea is that the doctors there mostly perform surgeries on Asians (and occasionally on Westerners), while in the US the doctors will typically have more Western patients compared to Asian PS patients as there are simply more of the former in the US  And thus most feel it is a better choice to go to countries like Korea for PS.


----------



## Ashly117

Dr Yoo is amazing. He and I went to the same college and we had a good time reminiscing. But he is RIDICULOUSLY expensive. His rhino can easily start at 18,000. 

Personally, I've heard great things about Dr Charles Lee in Beverley Hills. I had zygoma with him. He specializes in Asian PS. He's Korean I think. Try him? He's a lot more reasonable with prices and his results are solid. I'm happy with the zygoma and buccal fat removal.


----------



## gkudaka

I've heard people choose to go for surgery in SK or Thailand because it's cheaper than the US. For that matter, things like heart surgery or hip replacements are also cheaper overseas. That's one of the big problems with the US medical system -- things cost more here than they do overseas, including simple stuff like American developed drugs that are still copyrighted by a US corporation. Bugs me to no end that we pay more here than folks across the border for the same drugs!!!


----------



## Miloukee

caliRoll said:


> I have heard nothing but bad reviews of Wave.  I don't know about eyes, but their rhinos are not good.


How about dr Chase Lay, in san juan?,CA. Im on the East coast looking for des and fg and found him thru realself.  His instagram seems full of asians.
Does anyone know of a dr in nyc that does asian des and fg? 
If not, l guess,lll save my money to consult w dr Chase,Lay. Anyone have any experience w him?


----------



## Miloukee

beauty12 said:


> Hi Holly, can you recommend some places in the US that can do revision asian eyelids and undeyes well?  thank you!


----------



## Miloukee

@beauty12 
How about Dr Chase Lay, in san juan, CA. He specializes in asians. He has instagram.
Im in NY and looking for PS but dont know any here in NYC. Found him on Realself.
IF ANY ONE  can recommend dr in NYC that does Revision DES and Fat Graft to face, please let me know. 
Other wise ll save and consult w/ dr Lay. 
Thanks


----------



## kayart0803

I don't know if you guys would be open to a non-Asian surgeon to do eyelid surgery, but I recently came across a NYC doctor that I was HIGHLY considering. I live in NYC too so it would be much easier but I'm just not sure if I plan to do it here or SK with my revision rhino. Anyways, I came across him on realself and found his IG- looks pretty legit.. Dr. Brett Kotlus, check him out. I'm thinking the cost for eyelid surgery is around $5k for him.. another factor that I am deciding on whether to go with him or SK lol.


----------



## curlycurtis

Gats said:


> Korea does so many surgeries they could have their own Botched TV show as if even 1% have bad results, that's a lot of people. Korea doesn't like promoting negative plastic surgery results given what that industry does for their economy so I don't expect such a TV show to get approval though.


yeah! you are right, even Let Me In show, they always show only positive and dramatic changes


----------



## HANALYMI

kayart0803 said:


> I don't know if you guys would be open to a non-Asian surgeon to do eyelid surgery, but I recently came across a NYC doctor that I was HIGHLY considering. I live in NYC too so it would be much easier but I'm just not sure if I plan to do it here or SK with my revision rhino. Anyways, I came across him on realself and found his IG- looks pretty legit.. Dr. Brett Kotlus, check him out. I'm thinking the cost for eyelid surgery is around $5k for him.. another factor that I am deciding on whether to go with him or SK lol.



Do you know the rough price for revision eyelid surgery in US? I heard that for some drs in Beverly Hills the price can be ridiculously high, like $15k.


----------



## Ashly117

Chase Lay is in San Jose...not San Juan. I live close by to his clinic. I had a consult with him. Seems knowledgable, but the consultant never reached back to talk about future steps. But honestly I'd go to Korea. Korea seems to have higher quality and cheaper price for Asian related surgeries.


----------



## kayart0803

HANALYMI said:


> Do you know the rough price for revision eyelid surgery in US? I heard that for some drs in Beverly Hills the price can be ridiculously high, like $15k.


That's absurd. The ones I have come across are $4-7k


----------



## gkudaka

I considered going to SK for a facelift, but had eye bags removed in Thailand, and they sagged. One sagged while i was there, so I was able to get a revision for that side, but the other side sagged after I returned to US. It's too far to go to Thailand for a touch up. That was why i looked into getting a facelift in US. If I have any problems, can get revision here. I don't have to travel abroad. I went in for a consultation, liked the surgeon. Have an appt for surgery in 6 weeks here -- picked a surgeon who is Asian American, thinking he would be more sensitive to Asian issues. He separated the facelift into a jaw/neck surgery, and a cheek surgery. I'm having the jaw/neck surgery.


----------



## thelilachour

I had researched clinics in US/Canada a lot more than Korea, and decided on a surgeon in Canada for rhino, one in the US for fat graft (to eyes), another in US for mole removal and dimple creation, another in US for lip lift.


Overall I prefer how the clinics in Korea operate, though it is too soon to tell if my surgery there has a very good result. The reason I chose Canada/US for some is because I have western features and the surgeons have more experience with my type of skin/nose & eye shape there. But if this were not the case, I think I would have considered more Korean than American clinics. It seemed to me that more of the clinics in SK had a “harmonious” mindset on the outcome of the surgery, ex: considering my entire face shape, teeth, eye width etc when doing my v line, not just considering the one area and what is highly requested/popular then trying for a safe and conservative outcome....also, it seems many SK surgeons tend to be cosmetic-oriented even when the sx is not necessarily a cosmetic one. When I had my nose done in Canada I found the dr was too conservative (left my nose too projected and pointed too much) and now am planning for a secondary rhino. When I had my moles and dimples done by a surgeon in Cali, the scars are very obvious....he sutured them quickly and I felt that it wasn’t taken seriously enough that I didn’t want a noticeable scar (the whole reason I paid to go to a plastic surgeon and not a derm).


Most of all though, I find my ideal beauty standards match more of a Korean standard than American and when I try to describe this to a lot of American surgeons they do not seem very familiar...ex: smaller jaw/chin, soft features, not high arched eyebrows, not a wide mouth, very small implants (smallest most drs will let me consider is like 200cc in US as they say “everyone wishes they went larger”)


----------



## caliRoll

I've thought about Chase Lay but honestly I don't think he's skilled in rhinoplasty.  His instagram is all eyelid surgeries.  For someone who claims to be an expert in Asian aesthetics, he has like 4 examples of nose jobs on his website, and virtually none on his instagram.  He has one very negative review on Realself.   For eyes, he seems good, but for rhino there's virtually nothing to judge his work.


----------



## Miloukee

caliRoll said:


> I've thought about Chase Lay but honestly I don't think he's skilled in rhinoplasty.  His instagram is all eyelid surgeries.  For someone who claims to be an expert in Asian aesthetics, he has like 4 examples of nose jobs on his website, and virtually none on his instagram.  He has one very negative review on Realself.   For eyes, he seems good, but for rhino there's virtually nothing to judge his work.


Yes, i know wh at u mean. Unfortunately, for ANY dr to  put photos on any media the paitent must sign releases. And unfortunately, alot of ppl dont want to publicly post b&a, even w/ cropped pics, eyes blocked. Who would? As many ppl who get PS, post, there arent as much pics. 
As for dr lay, There is one gal nose on his instagram,  instagram'd the whole sx and follow her progress.


----------



## Miloukee

gkudaka said:


> I considered going to SK for a facelift, but had eye bags removed in Thailand, and they sagged. One sagged while i was there, so I was able to get a revision for that side, but the other side sagged after I returned to US. It's too far to go to Thailand for a touch up. That was why i looked into getting a facelift in US. If I have any problems, can get revision here. I don't have to travel abroad. I went in for a consultation, liked the surgeon. Have an appt for surgery in 6 weeks here -- picked a surgeon who is Asian American, thinking he would be more sensitive to Asian issues. He separated the facelift into a jaw/neck surgery, and a cheek surgery. I'm having the jaw/neck surgery.


----------



## Miloukee

New here. Yes, let me know who. One gal who posted on Realself, pm me to go on this forum about SK PS,  but l dont see many FL reviews. 
Unless lm not searching correctly. 
Same fears if there s an issue very inconvient and  costly to get a revision, so am looking for one in US.
@gkudaka good luck w ur sx.


----------



## Miloukee

At Mount Sinai hospital on 102st, there is a plastc sx clinic in nyc that does it for $3814, all fees included, in a hospital OR, anesthesia,post op visits. Consultation is $200.   It is done by 6yr resident PS. They do whatever the paitent wants. I think even the implants r included     A new resident1  starts July to Sept, then the other resident 2 does Oct-Dec. Then resident 1 does Jan-March, then April-June, the other. In july, 2 new 6yr resident PS start.  There are also other PS clinics in NYC but they charge by the procedure n anesthesia time.


----------



## Miloukee

Miloukee said:


> At Mount Sinai hospital on 102st, there is a plastc sx clinic in nyc that does it for $3814, all fees included, in a hospital OR, anesthesia,post op visits. Consultation is $200.   It is done by 6yr resident PS. They do whatever the paitent wants. I think even the implants r included     A new resident1  starts July to Sept, then the other resident 2 does Oct-Dec. Then resident 1 does Jan-March, then April-June, the other. In july, 2 new 6yr resident PS start.  There are also other PS clinics in NYC but they charge by the procedure n anesthesia time.


FORGOT TO ADD
I DONT THINK asian eyelid sx or any asian specific sx is recommended to do there. BUT any reg PS, it might be worthwhile to check it out.


----------



## Annlai

HANALYMI said:


> Do you know the rough price for revision eyelid surgery in US? I heard that for some drs in Beverly Hills the price can be ridiculously high, like $15k.


@HANALYMI Hi! May I ask if you’re looking into revision because of your surgery with Teium Dr Kwon back in 2015? Why are you not happy? I appreciate your response because I’m planning to have eye surgery with Dr Kwon. Thank you!


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

choboca said:


> I did my rhinoplasty with Dr. Yoo, and yes he's pricey but well worth it. Doctors in Korea do not commonly perform rib cartilage with fascia, but that is the most permanent results with the lowest chance of infection because everything is autologous. Lots of doctors in the US steer clear of silicone nose implants because it poses high risk for rejection and infection. Anyways, if anyone is interested in a rhinoplasty here in the US, i totally recommend Dr. Yoo. The change in my nose is dramatic, but natural. He's also the nicest, most patient doctor I've ever met.
> 
> And speaking of Botched TV show, Dr. Yoo works with Dr. Nassif (who was previously his mentor, and the one who does rhinoplasty revisions on Botched).


The thought of harvesting from my ribs puts me off! Silicone infection is luck of the draw. I believe it is the same problem as with boob implants. In Australia most places have implemented the "no touch" protocol for breast implants to limit infection, if only that can be done for the nasal implant. I have had nose implant for over 30 years and no problems but I am having it removed and re-done soon with tip-plasty.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

gkudaka said:


> I considered going to SK for a facelift, but had eye bags removed in Thailand, and they sagged. One sagged while i was there, so I was able to get a revision for that side, but the other side sagged after I returned to US. It's too far to go to Thailand for a touch up. That was why i looked into getting a facelift in US. If I have any problems, can get revision here. I don't have to travel abroad. I went in for a consultation, liked the surgeon. Have an appt for surgery in 6 weeks here -- picked a surgeon who is Asian American, thinking he would be more sensitive to Asian issues. He separated the facelift into a jaw/neck surgery, and a cheek surgery. I'm having the jaw/neck surgery.


My equal favourite choice apart from SK for my facelift, eyes etc is with Dr Lee, Wave PS in Los Angeles. He does all Koreans who do not want to travel. Amazing work. Look at LazyBum's blog, her @lazybumtotbeauty Instagram. She has posted on her eye job at Wave on her blog. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 A female junior doctor did her eyes but she doesn't seem to be there anymore but Dr Lee is fantastic. I have downloaded their b&a on Korean faces for years, It's a pity they can't keep all the photos on their site. I believe they are opening a clinic in San Fran soon.


----------



## sarah_Luv

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> My equal favourite choice apart from SK for my facelift, eyes etc is with Dr Lee, Wave PS in Los Angeles. He does all Koreans who do not want to travel. Amazing work. Look at LazyBum's blog, her @lazybumtotbeauty Instagram. She has posted on her eye job at Wave on her blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955159
> View attachment 3955160
> View attachment 3955161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A female junior doctor did her eyes but she doesn't seem to be there anymore but Dr Lee is fantastic. I have downloaded their b&a on Korean faces for years, It's a pity they can't keep all the photos on their site. I believe they are opening a clinic in San Fran soon.


Wow! I like it! Asian style turned to American style but I think this is not just bc of eyelid surgery. She put make-up and extended eye lashes too. However, I really like her result. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Miloukee said:


> At Mount Sinai hospital on 102st, there is a plastc sx clinic in nyc that does it for $3814, all fees included, in a hospital OR, anesthesia,post op visits. Consultation is $200.   It is done by 6yr resident PS. They do whatever the paitent wants. I think even the implants r included     A new resident1  starts July to Sept, then the other resident 2 does Oct-Dec. Then resident 1 does Jan-March, then April-June, the other. In july, 2 new 6yr resident PS start.  There are also other PS clinics in NYC but they charge by the procedure n anesthesia time.



Lenox Hill has a plastic surgery clinic in NYC as well. Don't know the costs, however. 

Are the prices you posted recent? Do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Perceval

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> My equal favourite choice apart from SK for my facelift, eyes etc is with Dr Lee, Wave PS in Los Angeles. He does all Koreans who do not want to travel. Amazing work. Look at LazyBum's blog, her @lazybumtotbeauty Instagram. She has posted on her eye job at Wave on her blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955159
> View attachment 3955160
> View attachment 3955161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A female junior doctor did her eyes but she doesn't seem to be there anymore but Dr Lee is fantastic. I have downloaded their b&a on Korean faces for years, It's a pity they can't keep all the photos on their site. I believe they are opening a clinic in San Fran soon.


Ooooh I've been looking at his work, he does such an amazing job.


----------



## Miloukee

eurasianbeauty said:


> Lenox Hill has a plastic surgery clinic in NYC as well. Don't know the costs, however.
> 
> Are the prices you posted recent? Do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Miloukee

Yes, Lenox Hill, MEETH, NYU all have a Plastic surgery clinic but they are drs who want to do fellowship in PS, not all have had residency in plastic sx, so when u consult w them, u have to ask, do ur homework. Their prices vary , charge  for each procedure done plus anesthesia hours.
I know on Realself, there are reviews. Idk too much abouth those personally.
Mt Sinai, there is two clinics one downtown but the CLINIC ON 102st is definitely $3814 all inclusive, whatever sx done on that day, hospital OR and anesthesia.( For example, FL, NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporalbrowlift, blephs, fat transfers to eye troughs, cheeks, lips, n chemical peel all 3814. )The consult is $200, totally worth it to get whatever ur interested in answered.  There is two 6th yr chief plastic sx resident  rotating every 3 months for a year. Then in July, 2 new chief residents start.  So if u need followup and the 3 month is up the next resident takes up your care.  (Idk what the followup is in the other hospitals clinics) 
Yes, l did FL,NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporal browlift, all for that price. I got a,low SMAS.(  I choose not to  do blephs since my eyes were incisional DES long ago. And since they are residents dont encounter many of those, so l still have saggy lids, looking for that US PS w experience w Asian DES to lift them. Lol.(Dr. Chase Lay a possibility)) They do regular blephs.
Wanted to do a mommymakeover but gotta lose the maximum amount of weight, so maybe in a yr or two. They do alot of TT, LIPO, BA, even BBL, Arm thigh lift.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Miloukee said:


> Yes, Lenox Hill, MEETH, NYU all have a Plastic surgery clinic but they are drs who want to do fellowship in PS, not all have had residency in plastic sx, so when u consult w them, u have to ask, do ur homework. Their prices vary , charge  for each procedure done plus anesthesia hours.
> I know on Realself, there are reviews. Idk too much abouth those personally.
> Mt Sinai, there is two clinics one downtown but the CLINIC ON 102st is definitely *$3814 all inclusive, whatever sx done on that day*, hospital OR and anesthesia.( For example, FL, NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporalbrowlift, blephs, fat transfers to eye troughs, cheeks, lips, n chemical peel all 3814. )The consult is $200, totally worth it to get whatever ur interested in answered.  There is two 6th yr chief plastic sx resident  rotating every 3 months for a year. Then in July, 2 new chief residents start.  So if u need followup and the 3 month is up the next resident takes up your care.  (Idk what the followup is in the other hospitals clinics)
> Yes, l did FL,NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporal browlift, all for that price. I got a,low SMAS.(  I choose not to  do blephs since my eyes were incisional DES long ago. And since they are residents dont encounter many of those, so l still have saggy lids, looking for that US PS w experience w Asian DES to lift them. Lol.(Dr. Chase Lay a possibility)) They do regular blephs.
> Wanted to do a mommymakeover but gotta lose the maximum amount of weight, so maybe in a yr or two. They do alot of TT, LIPO, BA, even BBL, Arm thigh lift.




What?!?!?!? That's crazy. How long between consultation and surgery? Do you like your results? Thank you so much for responding. How was after care?

Do you mind if I message you privately?


----------



## Miloukee

eurasianbeauty said:


> What?!?!?!? That's crazy. How long between consultation and surgery? Do you like your results? Thank you so much for responding. How was after care?
> 
> Do you mind if I message you privately?


Resident 1 rotation is July-Sept, then resident 2 starts Oct-Dec,  then resident 1 comes back Jan-March, then resident 2 April-June. 
So if consult is early in the rotation, it can be 3wks or later. If it is late in rotation, it is the next time they re on.   In my experience, l consulted in Jan 10 but l was unsure so , had to reconsult Jan 27 He was booked, so l got March 17? The last month of his,rotation.  One woman consulted Jan 10, sx was Jan 30.  
You can consult w either dr w/i their rotation and choose who you prefer. 
Aftercare is 24hr after sx, FL go back to clinic to gave drainage removed n rebandage. 7-10 days stitches removed.  U can come back @ 3 months follow up 6 months, if you want. There will be different dr but the sx is done.
 I wish l had not done the chin implant, so now lm going back to remove it. 
Ppl who are from realself have gone there too.  2 who were going 2 sx, saw me thought l looked great, refreshed, loved my chin. I hate it so out it goes, its been 11mon.
After this sx, can l postpost here to give ppl options to consider. Idk if lm allowed since lm new to this forum.


----------



## Hautelady

Miloukee said:


> Yes, Lenox Hill, MEETH, NYU all have a Plastic surgery clinic but they are drs who want to do fellowship in PS, not all have had residency in plastic sx, so when u consult w them, u have to ask, do ur homework. Their prices vary , charge  for each procedure done plus anesthesia hours.
> I know on Realself, there are reviews. Idk too much abouth those personally.
> Mt Sinai, there is two clinics one downtown but the CLINIC ON 102st is definitely $3814 all inclusive, whatever sx done on that day, hospital OR and anesthesia.( For example, FL, NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporalbrowlift, blephs, fat transfers to eye troughs, cheeks, lips, n chemical peel all 3814. )The consult is $200, totally worth it to get whatever ur interested in answered.  There is two 6th yr chief plastic sx resident  rotating every 3 months for a year. Then in July, 2 new chief residents start.  So if u need followup and the 3 month is up the next resident takes up your care.  (Idk what the followup is in the other hospitals clinics)
> Yes, l did FL,NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporal browlift, all for that price. I got a,low SMAS.(  I choose not to  do blephs since my eyes were incisional DES long ago. And since they are residents dont encounter many of those, so l still have saggy lids, looking for that US PS w experience w Asian DES to lift them. Lol.(Dr. Chase Lay a possibility)) They do regular blephs.
> Wanted to do a mommymakeover but gotta lose the maximum amount of weight, so maybe in a yr or two. They do alot of TT, LIPO, BA, even BBL, Arm thigh lift.



That is insane. You can have TT, BA, Lipo everything and anything your body can take for 1 price.  
But you were like their guinea pig.  Since this is a teaching hospital, surgery may take longer due to them discussing/teaching while they operate.

Glad to know you are happy with most except chin - you got yourself a good deal and stayed healthy.
Will your chin implant removal be included as revision surgery?

Be on the lookout for these 2 6th year chief surgeons.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Miloukee said:


> Yes, Lenox Hill, MEETH, NYU all have a Plastic surgery clinic but they are drs who want to do fellowship in PS, not all have had residency in plastic sx, so when u consult w them, u have to ask, do ur homework. Their prices vary , charge  for each procedure done plus anesthesia hours.
> I know on Realself, there are reviews. Idk too much abouth those personally.
> Mt Sinai, there is two clinics one downtown but the CLINIC ON 102st is definitely $3814 all inclusive, whatever sx done on that day, hospital OR and anesthesia.( For example, FL, NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporalbrowlift, blephs, fat transfers to eye troughs, cheeks, lips, n chemical peel all 3814. )The consult is $200, totally worth it to get whatever ur interested in answered.  There is two 6th yr chief plastic sx resident  rotating every 3 months for a year. Then in July, 2 new chief residents start.  So if u need followup and the 3 month is up the next resident takes up your care.  (Idk what the followup is in the other hospitals clinics)
> Yes, l did FL,NL, neck lipo, chin implant, temporal browlift, all for that price. I got a,low SMAS.(  I choose not to  do blephs since my eyes were incisional DES long ago. And since they are residents dont encounter many of those, so l still have saggy lids, looking for that US PS w experience w Asian DES to lift them. Lol.(Dr. Chase Lay a possibility)) They do regular blephs.
> Wanted to do a mommymakeover but gotta lose the maximum amount of weight, so maybe in a yr or two. They do alot of TT, LIPO, BA, even BBL, Arm thigh lift.


It's rumour that Lennox Hill is where Christie Brinkley had her facelift but she did it with top surgeon not doctors in residency.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Miloukee said:


> Resident 1 rotation is July-Sept, then resident 2 starts Oct-Dec,  then resident 1 comes back Jan-March, then resident 2 April-June.
> So if consult is early in the rotation, it can be 3wks or later. If it is late in rotation, it is the next time they re on.   In my experience, l consulted in Jan 10 but l was unsure so , had to reconsult Jan 27 He was booked, so l got March 17? The last month of his,rotation.  One woman consulted Jan 10, sx was Jan 30.
> You can consult w either dr w/i their rotation and choose who you prefer.
> Aftercare is 24hr after sx, FL go back to clinic to gave drainage removed n rebandage. 7-10 days stitches removed.  U can come back @ 3 months follow up 6 months, if you want. There will be different dr but the sx is done.
> I wish l had not done the chin implant, so now lm going back to remove it.
> Ppl who are from realself have gone there too.  2 who were going 2 sx, saw me thought l looked great, refreshed, loved my chin. I hate it so out it goes, its been 11mon.
> After this sx, can l postpost here to give ppl options to consider. Idk if lm allowed since lm new to this forum.



How are you?  Do you like everything over a year later?


----------



## Miloukee

eurasianbeauty said:


> How are you?  Do you like everything over a year later?


Hi, eurasianbeauty,
I had the revision almost 4months ago. I need to update a 4mpo post on Realself. But l posted about the revision sx. Yes, l look like my ol self. No more man chin. Plus the jawline area lipo'd so the pocket of "fat"? Jowls are gone. So far the jowls are not back. So far so good. But l feel it is,still healing, it is tight, swollen. I still have some discomfort.


----------



## kkttyy

gkudaka said:


> I considered going to SK for a facelift, but had eye bags removed in Thailand, and they sagged. One sagged while i was there, so I was able to get a revision for that side, but the other side sagged after I returned to US. It's too far to go to Thailand for a touch up. That was why i looked into getting a facelift in US. If I have any problems, can get revision here. I don't have to travel abroad. I went in for a consultation, liked the surgeon. Have an appt for surgery in 6 weeks here -- picked a surgeon who is Asian American, thinking he would be more sensitive to Asian issues. He separated the facelift into a jaw/neck surgery, and a cheek surgery. I'm having the jaw/neck surgery.




Hi, which dr. did you go to in the US?  How is your result?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iasked

Ashly117 said:


> Dr Yoo is amazing. He and I went to the same college and we had a good time reminiscing. But he is RIDICULOUSLY expensive. His rhino can easily start at 18,000.
> 
> Personally, I've heard great things about Dr Charles Lee in Beverley Hills. I had zygoma with him. He specializes in Asian PS. He's Korean I think. Try him? He's a lot more reasonable with prices and his results are solid. I'm happy with the zygoma and buccal fat removal.



Do you know any Asian rhinoplasty surgeon with Dr Yoo's dramatic results but less dramatic prices? I actually like his work on Asian patients - you can see an amazing difference unlike most rhinoplasty's where change is minimal - I'm going for the full blown look. My only issue is the price - so I'm hoping to find a dr with similar dramatic results.


----------



## callherdaddy

holly huynh said:


> Depends what procedures you are trying to do. For breast augmentation or if you want to get only eyelids done, I would just stay in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that rhinoplasty is one of the more difficult surgeries to perform. However, I decided to go to korea because doctors here are specialized. Most surgeons in the US are what i would call a "jack of all trades" meaning they perform all different kinds of surgeries. Asian patients also make up a smaller percentage of the client base in USA. Asian rhinoplasty is completely different from caucasian rhinoplasty. For these reasons, I chose to go to korea because I wanted to a doctor who specializes and has a lot of experience with asian rhinoplasty.
> I went to a high end clinic in Korea that caters to foreign patients. I had 1-2 translators with me the whole time and their communication skills were excellent. They are on the expensive side, so I didn't really save any money lol. When I take flight and accommodations into account (~$2000), I spent just as much (or maybe a little more) than I would have paid in the US. I have also gotten plastic surgery in the US and the experience in Korea is different. There are definitely some benefits to getting your surgery done in the US instead. Since I am only one week post-op, (just removed all my stitching and bandages today), I will hold off on my opinion on whether it was worth it or not since I will be seeing more changes as I heal.


Are you happy with your results ? And what clinic did you choose ?!


----------



## alicia K

Ashly117 said:


> Chase Lay is in San Jose...not San Juan. I live close by to his clinic. I had a consult with him. Seems knowledgable, but the consultant never reached back to talk about future steps. But honestly I'd go to Korea. Korea seems to have higher quality and cheaper price for Asian related surgeries.


What was his quote?


----------



## anxiousrhinogal

Anyone have any recommendations on Asian rhinoplasty surgeons in NYC?


----------



## picklesnpurses

Any recommendations/best surgeons for asian rhinoplasty in usa?


----------



## camelCase

picklesnpurses said:


> Any recommendations/best surgeons for asian rhinoplasty in usa?


In US, I heard CK plastic surgery recommended alot for asian face surgeries


----------



## alicia K

thelilachour said:


> I had researched clinics in US/Canada a lot more than Korea, and decided on a surgeon in Canada for rhino, one in the US for fat graft (to eyes), another in US for mole removal and dimple creation, another in US for lip lift.
> 
> 
> Overall I prefer how the clinics in Korea operate, though it is too soon to tell if my surgery there has a very good result. The reason I chose Canada/US for some is because I have western features and the surgeons have more experience with my type of skin/nose & eye shape there. But if this were not the case, I think I would have considered more Korean than American clinics. It seemed to me that more of the clinics in SK had a “harmonious” mindset on the outcome of the surgery, ex: considering my entire face shape, teeth, eye width etc when doing my v line, not just considering the one area and what is highly requested/popular then trying for a safe and conservative outcome....also, it seems many SK surgeons tend to be cosmetic-oriented even when the sx is not necessarily a cosmetic one. When I had my nose done in Canada I found the dr was too conservative (left my nose too projected and pointed too much) and now am planning for a secondary rhino. When I had my moles and dimples done by a surgeon in Cali, the scars are very obvious....he sutured them quickly and I felt that it wasn’t taken seriously enough that I didn’t want a noticeable scar (the whole reason I paid to go to a plastic surgeon and not a derm).
> 
> 
> Most of all though, I find my ideal beauty standards match more of a Korean standard than American and when I try to describe this to a lot of American surgeons they do not seem very familiar...ex: smaller jaw/chin, soft features, not high arched eyebrows, not a wide mouth, very small implants (smallest most drs will let me consider is like 200cc in US as they say “everyone wishes they went larger”)


Would you mind telling us what Canadian and US surgeons you went to?


----------



## thelilachour

alicia K said:


> Would you mind telling us what Canadian and US surgeons you went to?


I’m a few years after surgery now, but decided to go to Korea for face fg. I went to Thomas Buonassisi for nose and Ricardo Rodriguez for lip lift. I can’t recommend the other surgeons I went to in the US. Currently considering Talei tor lip lift revision but not sure yet, I’ve taken kind of a break from major surgeries and just doing non surgical lately.


----------



## ebajovi

Interesting,,, I've also thought about getting FC in the US, but from my research it seems to be a lot less common than Korea


----------



## catria

This is just based on stories I collected from botched patients and around the internet so take with a grain of salt...... but basically my "blacklist" for US plastic surgeons would be: 
Charles S. Lee (Enhance)
Don Yoo (asianrhinoplasty)
Goretti Ho Taghva (Lea)
Kenneth Kim (Dream)

I have heard horror stories of all the above doctors. I guess that doesn't leave many options. Maybe it's best to just go to Korea.


----------



## ukulelekid24

Charles Lee will ruin your life - no question. I've also heard horror stories about Goretti Ho and Kenneth Kim. My advice these days is if you don't absolutely need plastic surgery, don't do it. Even Korea may not have all the answers. The risks faaaar outweigh the pros. If it doesn't work out, your entire life (work, family, friends, love) gets compromised for possibly the rest of your life!


----------



## jillyyyaaan

can anyone recommend a good maxillofacial surgeon in the US or Canada? I'm considering dr. Fialkov in Toronto but the estimated price for a sliding genioplasty is around 10k and I'd rather have someone do it for 5k if I can.


----------



## remembermec0c0

mblem said:


> While deciding on dates for my trip to SK in April, I decided to look into local options one last time. Found a blog detailing revision orthognatic surgery with Nestor Karas in Walnut Creek near San Francisco. Wanted to see if anyone in Cali has heard of him. I am wary of surgeons here after my horrible first experience in Beverly Hills, but it would be nice to find an option close to home without the stress of language barrier and international travel. Thanks for your opinions and help! If you want to discuss your research on any surgeon in the US, please feel free to jump in!



Do you mind sharing who your BH surgeon was? I got a consultation with one and I'm most likely not gonna go with him.


----------



## remembermec0c0

catria said:


> This is just based on stories I collected from botched patients and around the internet so take with a grain of salt...... but basically my "blacklist" for US plastic surgeons would be:
> Charles S. Lee (Enhance)
> Don Yoo (asianrhinoplasty)
> Goretti Ho Taghva (Lea)
> Kenneth Kim (Dream)
> 
> I have heard horror stories of all the above doctors. I guess that doesn't leave many options. Maybe it's best to just go to Korea.



Yikes... that's pretty much everyone LOLLLLL I was thinking about getting a consultation with Dr. Lee. could you share what you've learned from the internet? I couldn't find anything on him except this one IG/Youtube influencer who recently got a rib rhinoplasty with him and she looks flippin amazing. Maybe it's because she's already gorgeous to begin with


----------



## catria

remembermec0c0 said:


> Yikes... that's pretty much everyone LOLLLLL I was thinking about getting a consultation with Dr. Lee. could you share what you've learned from the internet? I couldn't find anything on him except this one IG/Youtube influencer who recently got a rib rhinoplasty with him and she looks flippin amazing. Maybe it's because she's already gorgeous to begin with


Also, I think influencers probably get better service than us regular folk. :*(
Check out Charles Lee's bad reviews on Yelp. There are some REALLY horrific stories!


----------



## remembermec0c0

catria said:


> Also, I think influencers probably get better service than us regular folk. :*(
> Check out Charles Lee's bad reviews on Yelp. There are some REALLY horrific stories!



I know!!! It's totally out of the way and a huge hassle to do the 14 day quarantine but I'm considering going to Korea


----------



## thirstforfacts

jillyyyaaan said:


> can anyone recommend a good maxillofacial surgeon in the US or Canada? I'm considering dr. Fialkov in Toronto but the estimated price for a sliding genioplasty is around 10k and I'd rather have someone do it for 5k if I can.


Derek Steinbacher. But the price will not be 5k.


----------



## catahn

I’m 2 weeks post-op from a revision rib rhinoplasty with Dr. Charles Lee (Enhance) in Beverly Hills, and while there is obvious swelling, I’m super happy with the overall shape.  Good sized bridge, defined dorsal lines, and projected tip.  My side profile is legit, I’m waiting for further refinement for the bottom half of my nose as soon as the swelling dissipates.  I had a 15 year-old silicone implant taken out, I was starting to see complications such as short nose and a contracted tip.  He did a solid job, I would recommend him if you’re looking for a natural, with a ”my-nose-but-better” result.


----------



## catria

catahn said:


> I’m 2 weeks post-op from a revision rib rhinoplasty with Dr. Charles Lee (Enhance) in Beverly Hills, and while there is obvious swelling, I’m super happy with the overall shape.  Good sized bridge, defined dorsal lines, and projected tip.  My side profile is legit, I’m waiting for further refinement for the bottom half of my nose as soon as the swelling dissipates.  I had a 15 year-old silicone implant taken out, I was starting to see complications such as short nose and a contracted tip.  He did a solid job, I would recommend him if you’re looking for a natural, with a ”my-nose-but-better” result.


User account was only made yesterday and this is the only post. Just sayin'


----------



## catahn

catria said:


> User account was only made yesterday and this is the only post. Just sayin'


Fair enough, catria.  Not the most welcoming message for a newcomer, lol. That's alright though.  Everyone has had their own personal experience - some good, and others unfortunately with results that were lacking.

I've been perusing this site for months as an anonymous user till now.  For anyone who's interested in photos of my personal results with Dr. Lee, please feel free to message me.  My husband initially wanted to ship me to Korea to get it done since he has family there.  After much consideration, and 2 other consultations with a Beverly Hills and Orange County doctor, I decided to go to a local surgeon. Easy access and communication was important to me should there be unforseen complications that needed to be addressed.  Revision rhinoplasty takes careful consideration, I find real patients with photos of their journeys most helpful.


----------



## thirstforfacts

I’m chiming in to attest to Charles Lee’s expertise. I had a virtual consult with him and decided not to go through with it mostly due to travel and fear or using my own rib or cadaver rib. But he was the most knowledgeable I talked to, and the one that I would feel who would most fix my deviated nose. He had so many years of experience and lots of impressive fellowships. He was also frank and honest about previous mistakes, and he’s obviously learned from them. I felt like if anything happened to me, he would be able to fix it. There’s also a good YouTube video of a male who got a lot of work done and did a revision as well.

I felt like I didn’t need to communicate much, and he knew exactly what I needed. I’m happy with the surgeon, I chose however. They both had their pluses and minuses. Yoo has as many botched people imo. My preference was for lee due to his aesthetic.
As a medical provider myself, I really respect Charles lee.


----------



## banonymous

I've been researching for eyelid surgeons in LA, CA area.

My current choice is Dr. Charles Kim at CK Plastic Surgery... I'm hoping to fly in for a day around mid-May 2021.

His employment/trauning experience includes

Jelim Clinic, Seoul – South Korea
BK Clinic, Seoul – South Korea

His pricing was the cheapest quoted so far ($2500 for upper blepharoplasty + $800 for epicanthoplasty = $3300 discount deal total).

I can't find any horror stories or bad reviews on him... Which is saying a lot. He specializes in Asian plastic/cosmetic surgery and has the extensive background I’m looking for in a US doctor. His photos are very nice and look authentic.

My list was pretty long when I began my research a month ago. I briefly consulted over email with: WAVE Peter Lee, LEA Goretti Ho, SK Plastic Surgery, VIP Andrew Choi, LA Kenneth Kim, and others. All of them ultimately gave me price quotes which were too expensive ($6000-$12000) AND/OR had a trail of bad reviews on Soompi/PurseBlog/Yelp/Google. I had heard about these newer clinics but didn't consult with them as I was unimpressed by what I found by briefly looking at their Google search results: LINE, Enhance, View (all in California).


----------



## banonymous

Erasing the long winded post I wrote here and simply leaving with this:



DO YOUR RESEARCH.

Research how to choose a cosmetic surgeon, and then research and research and research until you know what’s right. DO NOT BE SWAYED BY ATTRACTIVE SALESPERSON OR SUPER LOW PRICES. LOOK AT THEIR WORK AND THEIR BACKGROUND. PICK A SURGEON WHO IS A RENOWNED EXPERT IN YOUR FIELD OF SURGERY. AVOID SURGEONS WHO PERFORM ALL TYPES OF SURGERIES—THEY ARE TYPICALLY “JACKS OF ALL TRADES, MASTERS OF NONE”. 



I changed my mind several times and have concluded it is best to pick a surgeon with the most expertise, best photos, reasonable but not cheapest pricing, aggressive cutting approach for real noticeable and lasting results, and most honest website.



That leaves me with only one option:

VIP Plastic Surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi in LA.


This is a last minute decision after I was certain about CK plastic surgery and WAVE. However, after falling asleep night after night of reading reviews and inspecting photos, I woke up this morning and it hit me.


After sleeping on it, I realized what made WAVE Plastic Surgery and CK Plastic Surgery so attractive was their undeniably insanely low pricing. I admit: I let my sadly small budget and desire for big results skew my cognitive perception. I thought it would be better to go to CK or WAVE, because they promised double eyelid surgery + ptosis repair + epicanthoplasty for only $2500 + $800 + $800.
I WAS WRONG.


If it sounds TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, then you will be paying for unattractive results and you will pay dearly for it in revision surgery if you’re even a candidate for revision after being BOTCHED.



I would rather go to VIP Plastic Surgery, where I can only afford double eyelid surgery with no add-ons. Because his photos clearly demonstrate he produces masterful results and he is the most experienced of all the Korean doctors in LA. 37 years of performing double eyelid surgery, 13,000+ happy eyelid patients. He’s truly another level compared to CK or WAVE, who have better marketing skills but their work does NOT speak for itself. CK and WAVE websites promise the moon and the stars but leaves increasing room for doubts and  skepticism. Consulting with them was unpleasant and they clearly are working on a conveyor belt system.





I’m looking forward to booking  my surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi.


----------



## ehs263

banonymous said:


> Erasing the long winded post I wrote here and simply leaving with this:
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOUR RESEARCH.
> 
> Research how to choose a cosmetic surgeon, and then research and research and research until you know what’s right. DO NOT BE SWAYED BY ATTRACTIVE SALESPERSON OR SUPER LOW PRICES. LOOK AT THEIR WORK AND THEIR BACKGROUND. PICK A SURGEON WHO IS A RENOWNED EXPERT IN YOUR FIELD OF SURGERY. AVOID SURGEONS WHO PERFORM ALL TYPES OF SURGERIES—THEY ARE TYPICALLY “JACKS OF ALL TRADES, MASTERS OF NONE”.
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind several times and have concluded it is best to pick a surgeon with the most expertise, best photos, reasonable but not cheapest pricing, aggressive cutting approach for real noticeable and lasting results, and most honest website.
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves me with only one option:
> 
> VIP Plastic Surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi in LA.
> 
> 
> This is a last minute decision after I was certain about CK plastic surgery and WAVE. However, after falling asleep night after night of reading reviews and inspecting photos, I woke up this morning and it hit me.
> 
> 
> After sleeping on it, I realized what made WAVE Plastic Surgery and CK Plastic Surgery so attractive was their undeniably insanely low pricing. I admit: I let my sadly small budget and desire for big results skew my cognitive perception. I thought it would be better to go to CK or WAVE, because they promised double eyelid surgery + ptosis repair + epicanthoplasty for only $2500 + $800 + $800.
> I WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> If it sounds TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, then you will be paying for unattractive results and you will pay dearly for it in revision surgery if you’re even a candidate for revision after being BOTCHED.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather go to VIP Plastic Surgery, where I can only afford double eyelid surgery with no add-ons. Because his photos clearly demonstrate he produces masterful results and he is the most experienced of all the Korean doctors in LA. 37 years of performing double eyelid surgery, 13,000+ happy eyelid patients. He’s truly another level compared to CK or WAVE, who have better marketing skills but their work does NOT speak for itself. CK and WAVE websites promise the moon and the stars but leaves increasing room for doubts and  skepticism. Consulting with them was unpleasant and they clearly are working on a conveyor belt system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m looking forward to booking  my surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi.



Hi! Wondering if you've scheduled/had your procedure yet?

I'm considering revision DES with CK and VIP..


----------



## clhj

I've done surgery in the US twice and have ended up regretting it both times. The results weren't bad, but didn't fit into the aesthetics that Korean surgeons deliver. It depends on your aesthetic goals too - pick the country that offer results that you like.


----------



## mmsnyc

Hi have you decided which one? I’m in Us but I’m looking to go Korea, as far as Us standard they don’t have good taste like korea. I’m local US American but I don’t think I will do in US


----------



## Deleted member 47587

clhj said:


> I've done surgery in the US twice and have ended up regretting it both times. The results weren't bad, but didn't fit into the aesthetics that Korean surgeons deliver. It depends on your aesthetic goals too - pick the country that offer results that you like.


did you go to caucasian doctors in the usa? 
im in the same boat
but due to covid its so tough to travel to asia
im seriously considering wave in los angeles


----------



## blahblahsthsth

rosiel776 said:


> did you go to caucasian doctors in the usa?
> im in the same boat
> but due to covid its so tough to travel to asia
> im seriously considering wave in los angeles


hey i just had parallel des + epi with dr Peter Lee at wave, obviously still swollen but I’m happy with my results so far nonetheless lol and I think my eyes will turn out nice when the swelling hs gone down  I’m going to make a review post in the near future but as of now I’d recommend wave


----------



## Deleted member 47587

blahblahsthsth said:


> hey i just had parallel des + epi with dr Peter Lee at wave, obviously still swollen but I’m happy with my results so far nonetheless lol and I think my eyes will turn out nice when the swelling hs gone down  I’m going to make a review post in the near future but as of now I’d recommend wave


oh thanks!! i think i want to go to him for facelift..
was it easy to schedule a consultation with him? 
how was your overall experience 
did he pay attention to details, discussed everything prior to surgery?
looking forward to your updates thanks


----------



## blahblahsthsth

rosiel776 said:


> oh thanks!! i think i want to go to him for facelift..
> was it easy to schedule a consultation with him?
> how was your overall experience
> did he pay attention to details, discussed everything prior to surgery?
> looking forward to your updates thanks


yes it was really easy to schedule the consultation, I just called the office and scheduled a zoom consult first and then went to see him in person about 2 weeks later.
my overall experience was good, he was very confident and seemed like he knew my eyes and face really well during the in person consultation. yes we discussed everything before surgery and he always asked for any questions I had!


----------



## Deleted member 47587

blahblahsthsth said:


> yes it was really easy to schedule the consultation, I just called the office and scheduled a zoom consult first and then went to see him in person about 2 weeks later.
> my overall experience was good, he was very confident and seemed like he knew my eyes and face really well during the in person consultation. yes we discussed everything before surgery and he always asked for any questions I had!


thanks for the reply appreciate it


----------



## Soulhappy

anxiousrhinogal said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on Asian rhinoplasty surgeons in NYC?



Also wondering this! I’m in NYC for work and I would go back to Korea for my revision, but that quarantine…


----------



## openswitch10

Soulhappy said:


> Also wondering this! I’m in NYC for work and I would go back to Korea for my revision, but that quarantine…


I consulted with a couple of surgeons in NYC since I live on the East Coast and they all quoted me over $4000 which I find quite expensive. One of the surgeon's work wasn't the best either. He showed me a couple photos of people with uneven eyelids. Personally, I'm going to go to LA to get it done.


----------



## melichan

Does anyone know LA surgeons that offer the same "different" types of DES that they do in Korea, like the in-out crease? Also, how long after surgery are most of the after pics in the before/afters? Lots of people's photos, they still look incredibly swollen.... unless it's just a very unnatural parallel crease.

I looked at the before/afters of DES at VIP Plastic Surgery and they all look very unrealistically parallel and not like Asian eyelids. Of course, that could be exactly what that patient wanted, but they have no examples of non-parallel creases.

I'm so scared of choosing a surgeon because I have natural double eyelids, so I only want enhancement. From the before/afters I look at, even ones in Korea, the best results are perfect monolid>double lids procedures.... the ones with double eyelids>enhancement/anti-aging results are always extremely mixed.


----------



## sknid1

I want under eye bag surgery and its like $5K more in the US.  Way too expensive.


----------



## openswitch10

thirstforfacts said:


> Derek Steinbacher. But the price will not be 5k.


I got double jaw surgery, genioplasty and fat grafting with Dr. Derek Steinbacher this year. Insurance paid for the double jaw surgery and I paid out of pocket for genioplasty and fat grafting. He did an amazing job. I'm going back later this year to get a rhinoplasty with him.


----------



## vm5086

openswitch10 said:


> I got double jaw surgery, genioplasty and fat grafting with Dr. Derek Steinbacher this year. Insurance paid for the double jaw surgery and I paid out of pocket for genioplasty and fat grafting. He did an amazing job. I'm going back later this year to get a rhinoplasty with him.



Do you know if he does vline and cheekbone reduction alone/without double jaw. He is on my list for revision surgery. I got vline and zygoma reduction in korea and the doctor gave me a shape no us doctor wouldve ever had the skills to deliver so i dont regret having done it but im not perfectly symmetrical so im looking to have a revision on one side of my face


----------



## openswitch10

vm5086 said:


> Do you know if he does vline and cheekbone reduction alone/without double jaw. He is on my list for revision surgery. I got vline and zygoma reduction in korea and the doctor gave me a shape no us doctor wouldve ever had the skills to deliver so i dont regret having done it but im not perfectly symmetrical so im looking to have a revision on one side of my face


He asked me if I wanted vline and I said no so I do know he does that for jaw surgery. Not sure about the cheekbone reduction.


----------



## lemonwhxre

I've pretty much already settled on a doctor to do my breast augmentation, and I seem to have found a doctor to do my rhinoplasty here but it's hard because he seems a bit too good to be true. I'm also not stoked on the idea of having to quarantine for 2 weeks and then having to deal with the whole healing process afterwards.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Your face and/or body is not ever where you should go bargain hunting. If you happen to find an amazing surgeon for a low price, that's great. But price should never be the most important factor.


----------



## Ell3

banonymous said:


> Erasing the long winded post I wrote here and simply leaving with this:
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOUR RESEARCH.
> 
> Research how to choose a cosmetic surgeon, and then research and research and research until you know what’s right. DO NOT BE SWAYED BY ATTRACTIVE SALESPERSON OR SUPER LOW PRICES. LOOK AT THEIR WORK AND THEIR BACKGROUND. PICK A SURGEON WHO IS A RENOWNED EXPERT IN YOUR FIELD OF SURGERY. AVOID SURGEONS WHO PERFORM ALL TYPES OF SURGERIES—THEY ARE TYPICALLY “JACKS OF ALL TRADES, MASTERS OF NONE”.
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind several times and have concluded it is best to pick a surgeon with the most expertise, best photos, reasonable but not cheapest pricing, aggressive cutting approach for real noticeable and lasting results, and most honest website.
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves me with only one option:
> 
> VIP Plastic Surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi in LA.
> 
> 
> This is a last minute decision after I was certain about CK plastic surgery and WAVE. However, after falling asleep night after night of reading reviews and inspecting photos, I woke up this morning and it hit me.
> 
> 
> After sleeping on it, I realized what made WAVE Plastic Surgery and CK Plastic Surgery so attractive was their undeniably insanely low pricing. I admit: I let my sadly small budget and desire for big results skew my cognitive perception. I thought it would be better to go to CK or WAVE, because they promised double eyelid surgery + ptosis repair + epicanthoplasty for only $2500 + $800 + $800.
> I WAS WRONG.
> 
> 
> If it sounds TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, then you will be paying for unattractive results and you will pay dearly for it in revision surgery if you’re even a candidate for revision after being BOTCHED.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather go to VIP Plastic Surgery, where I can only afford double eyelid surgery with no add-ons. Because his photos clearly demonstrate he produces masterful results and he is the most experienced of all the Korean doctors in LA. 37 years of performing double eyelid surgery, 13,000+ happy eyelid patients. He’s truly another level compared to CK or WAVE, who have better marketing skills but their work does NOT speak for itself. CK and WAVE websites promise the moon and the stars but leaves increasing room for doubts and  skepticism. Consulting with them was unpleasant and they clearly are working on a conveyor belt system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m looking forward to booking  my surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi.



Hi! May I ask who you ended up booking your surgery with and your experience with them?  Would it be ok if I messaged you?


----------



## ankg101

Hi everyone,
I'm going to have Asian nose job in LA!
Please share with me what you think about this Dr. https://www.instagram.com/caraplasticsurgery/
i was going to go to SK but current situation, i prefer to do in LA....


----------



## lavendine

Yes. Given the state of COVID and the fact that it isn't going anywhere, I have no meaningful choice but to go to a US surgeon. I'm okay with it. It might be more expensive but I think it'll be worth it for the convenience, not needing to travel or quarantine, etc. I got some quotes today from extremely highly-rated and nearby double board certified plastic surgeon who happens to be Korean American and specializes in Asian PS:

Rhino: $9,500-11,000 (rib cartilage)
Buccal fat removal: $3600
Chin lipo: $2500
Deep plane face lift incl. neck lift: $14,000-16,000
It's honestly not that bad -- ~$30k to get entire face done! I think my actual quotes will be on the lower end of the spectrum because I'm only in my early 30s and just need minor tweaks that I'm hoping will serve me through the rest of my 30s and into my early 40s. I'm honestly pretty excited about getting it done near me, as I just don't see the COVID situation improving any time soon and I don't want to keep putting off my ~maintenance~ PS. I really want to set myself up to age beautifully and the clock is ticking!


----------



## jenniejim

lavendine said:


> Yes. Given the state of COVID and the fact that it isn't going anywhere, I have no meaningful choice but to go to a US surgeon. I'm okay with it. It might be more expensive but I think it'll be worth it for the convenience, not needing to travel or quarantine, etc. I got some quotes today from extremely highly-rated and nearby double board certified plastic surgeon who happens to be Korean American and specializes in Asian PS:
> 
> Rhino: $9,500-11,000 (rib cartilage)
> Buccal fat removal: $3600
> Chin lipo: $2500
> Deep plane face lift incl. neck lift: $14,000-16,000
> It's honestly not that bad -- ~$30k to get entire face done! I think my actual quotes will be on the lower end of the spectrum because I'm only in my early 30s and just need minor tweaks that I'm hoping will serve me through the rest of my 30s and into my early 40s. I'm honestly pretty excited about getting it done near me, as I just don't see the COVID situation improving any time soon and I don't want to keep putting off my ~maintenance~ PS. I really want to set myself up to age beautifully and the clock is ticking!



May I know the name of the clinic please? Also thank you so much for all of the information!


----------



## lavendine

jenniejim said:


> May I know the name of the clinic please? Also thank you so much for all of the information!



Sure, DM me!


----------



## jenniejim

lavendine said:


> Sure, DM me!


Sadly I can't, I'm so new here and they don't allow me to DM anyone unless I have at least 5 posts


----------



## dinoca

openswitch10 said:


> I got double jaw surgery, genioplasty and fat grafting with Dr. Derek Steinbacher this year. Insurance paid for the double jaw surgery and I paid out of pocket for genioplasty and fat grafting. He did an amazing job. I'm going back later this year to get a rhinoplasty with him.


How much does Dr. Steinbacher charge for genio?


----------



## dinoca

Anyone here who's still active had surgery in North America?


----------



## Healingly

I recently (December 2021) got double eyelid surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi at VIP Clinic in Koreatown, Los Angeles. Mine was a revision case so price, which is normally 2.5k, was 3k. 
I had a good experience and he was a very soft-spoken Doctor. I wish I had gone a little bigger though, my eyelids don’t look as big as my wish pictures I showed him, though I plan on an endoscopic forehead/brow lift in the future which I hope will make my eyelids look bigger.


----------



## dinoca

Healingly said:


> I recently (December 2021) got double eyelid surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi at VIP Clinic in Koreatown, Los Angeles. Mine was a revision case so price, which is normally 2.5k, was 3k.
> I had a good experience and he was a very soft-spoken Doctor. I wish I had gone a little bigger though, my eyelids don’t look as big as my wish pictures I showed him, though I plan on an endoscopic forehead/brow lift in the future which I hope will make my eyelids look bigger.


I'm so happy your surgery went well!! Where was your initial surgery and was it botched? Do you have any before-after photos you're comfortable sharing whether here or in DMs?


----------



## flwrjngwn

Does anyone know if Dr. Andrew Choi at VIP Plastic Surgery in LA does a partial incisional double eyelid procedure or does he only do non-incisional and incisional? I have little fat on my eyelids, so I'm a contender for non-incisional, but I also don't want to risk my eyelids unfolding later on. I want a more permanent result, but at the same time, I also want my swelling time to be shortened and would rather no to minimal scar. If anyone knows, please let me know!


----------



## fleurstrawberry

I agree, do not go to *Wave* for DES. There is a Yelp review with pictures from a girl who cannot properly close her eyes now. That is a result from too much skin being cut. Also, do not go to *Premier *either. It's in Arcadia, CA. Like one person said, these people are jacks of all trades, but masters of none. Also, these places are known to have bad surgery experiences. After you have a botched experience, you are dead to them. They will ignore all of your concerns.

If you are looking and researching into finding places in LA, definitely do not go to these.


----------



## fleurstrawberry

fleurstrawberry said:


> I agree, do not go to *Wave Plastic Surgery* for double eyelid surgery/upper blepharoplasty. There is a Yelp review with pictures from a girl who cannot properly close her eyes now. That is a result from too much skin being cut. Also, do not go to *Premier Cosmetic Surgery & Medspa *either. It's in Arcadia, CA. Like one person said, these people are jacks of all trades, but masters of none (tbh I wouldn't even consider them jack of all trades more like scammers who know some marketing tactics). Also, these places are known to have bad surgery experiences. After you have a botched experience, you are dead to them. They will ignore all of your concerns. I have friends and random people who have told me about their terrible experiences with these two places.
> 
> If you are looking and researching into finding places in LA, definitely do not go to these.


----------



## roseapplefleur

One of my friends actually told me that Art (Arthur) Yu from Premier changed her procedure half-way during the actual surgery, telling her that he has some good news for her but will tell her after the surgery. After the surgery, he tells her that he actually changed the surgery to something he thinks she will like more... That is super unprofessional, dishonest, and unethical.


----------



## 0mell0w

Has anyone done double eyelid surgery with Dr Edward Kwak in new york? I would go to the west coast but I don't know anyone there who could help me afterwards.


----------



## roseapplefleur

0melle said:


> Has anyone done double eyelid surgery with Dr Edward Kwak in new york? I would go to the west coast but I don't know anyone there who could help me afterwards.



I don't know about Dr Kwak, but from my experience I would not go to the west coast to do double eyelid surgery. A lot of the doctors here in the west coast are shady like many have mentioned. If you would fly from the east coast to the west, I would personally choose to fly from the east coast to Korea. They have a lot of doctors who are better than American doctors at double eyelid surgery. I did mine in the west coast and the doctor was Asian American (the doctor was mentioned in this thread actually), he was really bad and his techniques left me with a lot of scarring.


----------



## roseapplefleur

I would recommend those who are contemplating surgery to not do it in the west coast area especially LA.


----------



## Jessicala

kimmy121 said:


> I would recommend those who are contemplating surgery to not do it in the west coast area especially LA.


Why


----------



## roseapplefleur

Jessicala said:


> Why



I personally had a bad experience from one of these unethical doctors, so I can attest to the blacklist mentioned in this thread. There's just way too many untrustworthy doctors in the LA area. If you are looking for a doctor around the LA area, I suggest you not to go to the ones in the blacklist.


----------



## angrychipmunk

kimmy121 said:


> I personally had a bad experience from one of these unethical doctors, so I can attest to the blacklist mentioned in this thread. There's just way too many untrustworthy doctors in the LA area. If you are looking for a doctor around the LA area, I suggest you not to go to the ones in the blacklist.


I agree this blacklist is really helpful. These doctors are horrendous.


----------



## toomanypothos

alicia K said:


> What was his quote?


also wondering


----------



## MQOC

Anyone had rhinoplasty with Charles Kyoung Kim (ck plastic surgery) or Andrew Choi (VIP) ? Love to hear your experience


----------



## random_gal

Healingly said:


> I recently (December 2021) got double eyelid surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi at VIP Clinic in Koreatown, Los Angeles. Mine was a revision case so price, which is normally 2.5k, was 3k.
> I had a good experience and he was a very soft-spoken Doctor. I wish I had gone a little bigger though, my eyelids don’t look as big as my wish pictures I showed him, though I plan on an endoscopic forehead/brow lift in the future which I hope will make my eyelids look bigger.


Would love to see your results if you're comfortable sharing


----------



## 880

I have had great results getting  Asian lash ptosis surgically corrected in NY. At the same time, I had some fat suctioned from where my chin meets my neck, and to even out my jaw (previously I used filler). Quick and uneventful; maybe it took 1.5 hours. i followed post surgical instructions to ice etc. The next day, I had a bit of atypical bleeding from stitches that was cauterized. Minimal puffiness and swelling, easily disguised by glasses. Highly recommend. I could have easily read that day or the next, but tried to follow instructions not to do so. I prefer to get this type of work done via the referrals of doctors I trust. It is however significantly more expensive (3-4X+ but it’s my face).


----------



## 880

880 said:


> I have had great results getting  Asian lash ptosis surgically corrected in NY. At the same time, I had some fat suctioned from where my chin meets my neck, and to even out my jaw (previously I used filler). Quick and uneventful; maybe it took 1.5 hours. i followed post surgical instructions to ice etc. The next day, I had a bit of atypical bleeding from stitches that was cauterized. Minimal puffiness and swelling, easily disguised by glasses. Highly recommend. I could have easily read that day or the next, but tried to follow instructions not to do so. I prefer to get this type of work done via the referrals of doctors I trust. It is however significantly more expensive (3-4X+ but it’s my face).


Forgot to add:

(ptosis, fat removed from area between neck and chin; and fat from abdomen graft jaw)





						JelksMedical - Cosmetic & Reconstructive Surgery | Leaders in Cosmetic and Reconstructive Surgery. Specialists in Oculoplastic Surgery.
					






					jelksmedical.com
				




highly recommend. Gold standard.

prior to surgery, filler, Botox, dark asian skin laser etc:








						#7 Cosmetic Dermatologist in America | Dr. Roy G. Geronemus | LSSCNY
					

Board-certified cosmetic dermatologist, Roy G. Geronemus, M.D., is Director of the Laser & Skin Surgery Center of New York and is ranked 7th on Newsweek's list of America's Best Cosmetic Dermatologists of 2022.




					www.laserskinsurgery.com


----------



## toomanypothos

Healingly said:


> I recently (December 2021) got double eyelid surgery with Dr. Andrew Choi at VIP Clinic in Koreatown, Los Angeles. Mine was a revision case so price, which is normally 2.5k, was 3k.
> I had a good experience and he was a very soft-spoken Doctor. I wish I had gone a little bigger though, my eyelids don’t look as big as my wish pictures I showed him, though I plan on an endoscopic forehead/brow lift in the future which I hope will make my eyelids look bigger.


Hey there, Ihave an evaluation coming up with Dr. Choi- would you mind sharing your results? 

I prefer a tapered DES, and are unsure if he's the right pick. It looks like he tends to just do parallels


----------



## paul80

I had my augmentation rhinoplasty with rib cartilage done by Dr. Thomas Le in Baltimore about a decade ago. Very knowledgeable, polite, and thorough doc. My nose hasn't collapsed and the rib pieces haven't resorbed lol. But seriously, highly recommend.


----------

